# Krazy Horse?!



## A1yola06 (Jan 5, 2007)

Anyone know whats up with this guy?? I wanna see some stare down sniffing hahah. I saw him on that BET fight show "Iron Ring" not too long ago helping out as a coach.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

I don't know, but I love watching the guy fight. Hopefully he's got one coming up soon dude is the man


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I would love to see him KO KJ Noons again.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm so torn with this guy.

I HATE how he acts. Seriously. The guy looks and acts like a wine-o crackhead. I feel like I need an interpreter everytime I try to listen to him speak.

But damn it, his fights are exciting. 

:dunno:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

He's in jail, I believe.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Damone said:


> He's in jail, I believe.


What he do? Wasn't he just on Iron Ring?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

http://jail.marionso.com/details.asp?bookingno=0800000643

There you go. No clue about the Iron Ring thing, since I don't watch it (I don't have BET).


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Damone said:


> http://jail.marionso.com/details.asp?bookingno=0800000643
> 
> There you go. No clue about the Iron Ring thing, since I don't watch it (I don't have BET).


Damn, dude...

Misdemeanor battery, misdemeanor tampering with witness, and Domestic Battery by way of Strangulation????

Really... I'm no longer torn. This guy shouldn't be allowed to fight.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Damone said:


> http://jail.marionso.com/details.asp?bookingno=0800000643
> 
> There you go. No clue about the Iron Ring thing, since I don't watch it (I don't have BET).


Thanks, not missing much with Iron Ring in my opinion it wasn't even really MMA.


----------



## Synyster (May 28, 2007)

He won't get out till next summer! Thats Krazy! I bet he's telling everyone in there he KO'd the champ.


----------



## A1yola06 (Jan 5, 2007)

The Legend said:


> What he do? Wasn't he just on Iron Ring?


Ya he was for sure, I saw it with my own eyes. He won't be out till next summer?? damn....I don't care what he did outside the ring to go to jail, even though it was fucked up stuff it's not gunna change how I feel about his fighting.


----------



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

stitch1z said:


> Damn, dude...
> 
> Misdemeanor battery, misdemeanor tampering with witness, and Domestic Battery by way of Strangulation????
> 
> Really... I'm no longer torn. This guy shouldn't be allowed to fight.


Why? No big deal really. j/k But no seriously I don't believe those charges are felonies or anything.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

I can't stand the guy,, he is a piece of crackhead trash,, that what he acts like anyhow,, very disrespectful,, Tito Ortiz talks alot, he sells fights and is very outspoken, but this Krazyhorse guy is just stupid. maybe he can tell the guys in jail about knocking out the champ while he is being bent over,


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Krazy Horse is a crappy version of Melvin Guillard.... ability to have that highlight reel KO, but no ground game... plus Krazy pretty much is gassed after the first round.


i coulndt care less if i never see him again.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

I love me some Crazy Horse Bennett, A true showman and a very exciting fighter. The fact that he is in and out of jail only adds to his persona, with Bennett it's not an act, the guy is really crazy.

IDK, I'm always happy to see him on a fight card because win or lose it's going to be interesting.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Keep him locked up. 
He's a piece of shit.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

I like watching Bennett fight. He's a tough opponent for anyone.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

jongurley said:


> this Krazyhorse guy is just stupid. maybe he can tell the guys in jail about knocking out the champ while he is being bent over,



I don't know man Krazyhorse may not want to get bent over by some jail house scrub.

The more likley scenerio is that Krazyhorse is going to be beating somebody up for their porkchops.:thumbsup:


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

im missing Krazyhorse dearly :dunno:


----------



## A1yola06 (Jan 5, 2007)

a couple funny Krazy Horse clips haha heres one where he is getting interviewed on the shitter

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKKTjJhYs18&feature=related

This is my personal favorite.... Krazy Horse is ready to fight ANYONE.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VumFu4MqhSk&feature=related


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Regarding Krazy Horse, it's not about wins, losses or talent(s). It's about antics, and the dude brings it. I mean, sure, he sucks at fighting, but the guy is legitimately insane and does backflips off of cages and shit. That rules.


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

I just wish his athleticism was wasted on a guy like me rather than a guy like him.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

even though crazyhorse is a total screwup he is so funny to watch from the minute he steps in the cage hes hilarious.


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

A1yola06 said:


> a couple funny Krazy Horse clips haha heres one where he is getting interviewed on the shitter
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKKTjJhYs18&feature=related
> 
> ...


Haha +rep that last one was hilarious. 


> Crazy Horse:"I just bruce lee kicked that bitch in the face. I'll fight anybody. Men. Women. Children. Retards"


 lol


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

He is exciting to watch even if he isnt a good person. Its been awhile since I saw it but wasnt it him that wore cutoff sweatpants in a fight in Pride? I thought it was a reserve fight for Bushido but not sure. Dude is nuts.


----------

